# eastern washington to lacrosse wi



## evan (Jan 22, 2012)

wondering if anyone will have a dry van coming this direction that they could put a few pieces of furniture in, my cousin is moving and only has a few item and is getting crazy high prices from mayflower and other moving companies. It would be in mid april. If you could get within 100-200 miles of lacrosse wi i could meet you with a pickup and race car trailer to get the stuff out of your trailer, you would just need to let me know the time and place to meet
thanks
Evan


----------

